# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Các bạn giúp mình cắt 1 đoạn nhạc để làm nhạc chuông!

## kevin_cn08b

*cac bax có ai coa chương trình cắt nhạc mp3 cho e xin vs .... e dang mun cat may doan nhac lam nhac chuong nhung hok bik lam sao hjt .... mong cac bax chi~ bao~ #-o#-o*

----------


## kevinvu1987

> *mình có phần mềm này chắc có lẽ sẽ giúo được bạn* 
> đây là phần mềm cắt nhạc mà mình hay dùng rất dễ sử dụng , thoa tác nhah gọn lẹ va dễ dàng bạn tham khảo nhé


phan mem nao vay ban .... minh coa thay j dau .... :whistling:

----------


## nguyenuyen

mp3 cutter là phần mềm cắt nhạc khá nhỏ gọn. dung lượng chỉ có 942 kb. mp3 cutter cho phép bạn có thể cắt các file nhạc có định dạng mp3 va wav một cách khá dễ dàng với vài thao tác click chuột.

*mở file mp3 cần cắt.**click chọn biểu tương mark all as segment để đánh dấu toàn bộ bài hát.*
*3. click chọn biểu tượng “mark currenr segment pos as begin” để đánh đấu điểm bắt đầu.*

*4. click biểu tượng “mark current segment pos as end” để đánh dấu điểm kết thúc.*

*5. cuối cùng là nhấn vào biểu tượng “cut out segment selected” để tiến hành cắt file mp3.*

chúc thành công. :razz:
link download.




nguồn : http://www.blogthuthuat.com/?p=3473

----------


## Hai

*thank bax nhak ... phan mem ngon lam .... box tem cai nhak .....[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) :angel_not:
*

----------


## hoangchuot

> mp3 cutter là phần mềm cắt nhạc khá nhỏ gọn. dung lượng chỉ có 942 kb. mp3 cutter cho phép bạn có thể cắt các file nhạc có định dạng mp3 va wav một cách khá dễ dàng với vài thao tác click chuột.
> 
> *mở file mp3 cần cắt.**click chọn biểu tương mark all as segment để đánh dấu toàn bộ bài hát.*
> *3. click chọn biểu tượng “mark currenr segment pos as begin” để đánh đấu điểm bắt đầu.*
> 
> *4. click biểu tượng “mark current segment pos as end” để đánh dấu điểm kết thúc.*
> 
> *5. cuối cùng là nhấn vào biểu tượng “cut out segment selected” để tiến hành cắt file mp3.*
> 
> ...


bạn cho mình key đi !
patch k đc .hix

----------


## ngocquangyb

phần mềm cắt file audio free, ko cần cài đặt, rất nhẹ: down

----------


## icanfly

serial đây :



> 303955976




........................................

----------


## duannd

đây bạn.đảm bảo dễ làm.ok luôn.
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=67304

----------


## vanthinh1088

bạn ko xài goldwave sao ?
nó cũng làm dc mà !

----------


## noithatdn

*mình có phần mềm này chắc có lẽ sẽ giúo được bạn*

phần mềm musiccut đây là phần mềm cắt nhạc mà mình hay dùng rất dễ sử dụng , thao tác nhanh gọn lẹ va dễ dàng bạn tham khảo nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

*link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/5zum6ou02w7m8cq/musiccut%202.1.rar
pass: katama**


*

----------

